# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Easy to use fake achievement link creator

## Vladinator

I thought should share my version of the tool, it's very simple to use (3 steps)

Find the Wowhead page with the achievement you wanna earn.Copy the URL from the address bar and paste it in the input box on the page.Hit submit and done.
*URL: http://vlacula.no-ip.com/achievements*





The design is rather minimal, no point of having too much text is there?

If you want the php source (learning or what ever) you can get the zip here.

I don't really find this topic to be fitting anywhere so a moderator can just move it if you can find a better place for it -just that no one reads 
the php/website forums, everyone is in the exploit section so the only way anyone will read is to post here first..

----------


## Jareth123

download link.....?

----------


## pagus85

I was about to ask the same thing  :Smile:

----------


## Stew

lol, looks good vlad, guess i won't bother creating my own version then :-)

but... a link might be useful :P

----------


## Vladinator

Sorry about that, was doing laundry and I hit the submit button before I went down and it seems like I forgot the link! :P

----------


## Cern

Isnt that a repost? Saw it a few threads down.

----------


## Vladinator

> Isnt that a repost? Saw it a few threads down.


I doubt it.. it's more like a new version of the tool -from that other post.  :Smile:

----------


## Danyus

WELL I WANT REAL HACKX MOTHER****ERS NOBODY WANTS THOSE FUKING THINGS IM LOOKING FOR DMG HACKX IM Sick of RETARDS LIKE U WICH MAKE ME BORED LIKE HELL!

----------


## Cykro

> WELL I WANT REAL HACKX MOTHER****ERS NOBODY WANTS THOSE FUKING THINGS IM LOOKING FOR DMG HACKX IM Sick of RETARDS LIKE U WICH MAKE ME BORED LIKE HELL!


EPIC lol, ur a tard...

----------


## stormer

*Hmm.. What is Fake achievement Creator?*

----------


## Stew

> *Hmm.. What is Fake achievement Creator?*


its an automated version of my thread down here http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...k-forging.html

----------


## Cern

Yeah. He isnt giving credit to Stew at any position.

----------


## TommyT

is there a point to this though?

----------


## [SpNiz]

Fun if you want to brag with something to make your friends jealous  :Smile:

----------


## Origano

I will give +rep for both of you, that tool is very nice and idea comes from Stew, remember to give credit next time tho!

----------


## sensenmann

> Isnt that a repost? Saw it a few threads down.


There was another link creator posted, but this one seems to be a bit better, and yes, it's not the same one.

----------


## Ferag

*Not very useful, but it's alright I spose. I personally won't use it.*

----------


## digit_xero

If someone clicks it won't it just say achievement in progress? O.o I can just link that from my achievement window.. =\

----------


## Stew

> If someone clicks it won't it just say achievement in progress? O.o I can just link that from my achievement window.. =\


see the original thread here http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ex...k-forging.html
The links generated with vlad's tool, or manually by following the instructions in my thread show that you've COMPLETED the achievement

----------


## draco93

what do i do with the links i gwt after i press the submit button?

----------


## Vladinator

> Yeah. He isnt giving credit to Stew at any position.


Sorry but I didn't notice he had a topic about this. I just figured this out when I played in the wotlk beta and was exploring the new api commands there were, kinda old stuff for me. Just decided to make a easy to use generator when I noticed someone else trying to make one. No offense, just made a stand alone post here and credits to the others that are related with achievement tools and info on the board -sorry for not noticing the most of you.

draco93, you paste in the chat :P

----------


## Stew

hey no problem. and if you get the tradeskill links figured out let me know, i'm really stumped trying to figure out how the data is encoded in that last chunk of the link

----------


## Vladinator

xG{_yK
xGk_yK
xg?\011K

120 71 123 95 121 75
120 71 107 95 121 75
120 103 63 92 48 49 49 75

78 47 7B 5F 79 4B
78 47 6B 5F 79 4B
78 67 3F 5C 30 31 31 4B

01111000 01000111 01111011 01011111 01111001 01001011
01111000 01000111 01101011 01011111 01111001 01001011
01111000 01100111 00111111 01011100 00110000 00110001 00110001 01001011

FA skills, decimal, hex and binary (from the string). Top line is 375 skill, middle is 375 skill too and bottom is 279 skill. I noticed that highest value is 123 ("{" char) so if you replace each char with { you get the profession with all recipes. How it really works remains to be found out.  :Wink:

----------


## x13

> WELL I WANT REAL HACKX MOTHER****ERS NOBODY WANTS THOSE FUKING THINGS IM LOOKING FOR DMG HACKX IM Sick of RETARDS LIKE U WICH MAKE ME BORED LIKE HELL!


I laughed even harder the second time I saw this.

----------


## Stew

> xG{_yK
> xGk_yK
> xg?\011K
> 
> 120 71 123 95 121 75
> 120 71 107 95 121 75
> 120 103 63 92 48 49 49 75
> 
> 78 47 7B 5F 79 4B
> ...


yeah thats pretty straightforward, but the real question is what does it all mean :-)

----------


## kataldt

Is there any way to make it so it says something like 1973?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joeman098

lol thats really funny

----------


## Vladinator

Please stay on topic though, topic been reported for lock-down by someone.. -_-

----------


## Knayd

This is fun to trick your friends with

----------


## Joeman098

lol guild chat WTF YOUR SCARAB LORD?

----------


## agni

there is an addon where u only alt click the achievement, and u choose year/day/month and it creates the link.

----------


## Syncness

> there is an addon where u only alt click the achievement, and u choose year/day/month and it creates the link.


It is....?

----------


## Gash

can u get banned 4 this?

----------


## rknDA1337

awesome tool, also read the original thread which is awesome, too

----------


## [email protected]

> can u get banned 4 this?


you actually can't. the worst thing, which can happen is Disconnection.

----------


## Jon171

Is there a way to paste this into a whisper? I've only managed to change it so it just says it to those around me.

----------


## Send

had some fun with this and the guildlys.. lots of them freaking out and saying wtf good laugh

----------


## Gruju

Nice find!

----------


## wow9738

KEYLOGGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


jk, works nicely

----------


## LMAO

Sorry but there is no achievement with that ID.
Make sure you copy-paste correctly!

get this the whole time =[

----------


## noes

Sorry but there is no achievement with that ID.
Make sure you copy-paste correctly!

----------


## Bunster

very good find  :Wink:

----------


## tevyn_

Ain't working if i whisper -.-

----------


## kitash

Nice! Gonna use this for those pesky "link achiev to inv" ppl  :Wink:  +rep

----------


## Vladinator2

> Sorry but there is no achievement with that ID.
> Make sure you copy-paste correctly!


On what link are you getting that? I just tested it with some achievements and it still works just fine. :P

----------


## Origano

Yeh, it works, I can confirm : )

----------


## Tonzo

This is nice. I used it a few weeks ago.

----------


## SolidMoose

Tricked my guild into thinking that I got atiesh, haha thanks, this tool is awesome.

----------


## Vladinator2

Unfortunately I would add another tool but my account is banned, anyway you can make own achievement "icons" too now:

http://vlacula.no-ip.com/achievements2/

----------


## Slint

> WELL I WANT REAL HACKX MOTHER****ERS NOBODY WANTS THOSE FUKING THINGS IM LOOKING FOR DMG HACKX IM Sick of RETARDS LIKE U WICH MAKE ME BORED LIKE HELL!


Daddy, stop using the internet when drunk and high!

----------


## NinjaKilla

I will be sure to try this out  :Smile:

----------


## darkdog

haha this is nice!

----------


## solapse

nice thanks

----------


## o0lama0o

nice works perfectly, but is there any way i can whisper someone with the achievment?.  :Smile:

----------


## blackarmfan

Great for those annoying "link 25 -man achievements, 10 man wont do"

----------


## o0lama0o

nvm, forgot you could just shit and click the achievment  :Smile: ! hah got me into naxx 25 without achievment  :Stick Out Tongue:  this is awesome  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arcata

this is great for fooling partial guild runs into taking you to maly, then lolling when you clear and get achievement

----------


## Aluriel

Awesome, good job!

----------


## Kykyske

The website seems to be down. ._.

----------


## khaled1994

is there a chance to be ban from the fake achievements?

----------


## Vladinator4

Kykyske; It went down as I had a power shortage during the night (they were changing cables and stuff) so I turned it back on when I woke up.

khaled1994; Not really. Only if you scam making fake item links but that's something totally different than this tool.  :Wink:

----------


## aksok

haha nice :P

----------


## Blizzardsuckletsscam

hmm might be good yet to try it out

----------


## laicomequgo

:wave::wave::wave::wave:

----------


## Zerodps

This should prove to make alot of fun in the guild chat xD

----------


## sharkyx1x

it keeps promting me for a password and username

----------


## Vladinator4

> it keeps promting me for a password and username


Now that's odd. Could you perhaps share a picture or something so I can see? It shouldn't so I guess it was temporary.  :Wink:

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Now that's odd. Could you perhaps share a picture or something so I can see? It shouldn't so I guess it was temporary.


Actually i cant. My Scrren caps refuse to paste to Paint for some reason.

Its still asking me, and this is the message on the password box.

"A username and password are being requested by OpenDNS. The site says: "DI-524UP""

----------


## miklm

bump for awesomenezz thanks to OP

----------


## l31sh0p

Looks nice! Good work.

----------


## JUNTOR

How do you use this? I can use the old one but it D/cs me because it doesnt work no more.. i have no idea how to use this one??

----------


## [Insert Name Here]

I honestly dont see any point in using these things, but gj trying to contribute something.

----------


## traveh

Simple and cool. +rep given.

----------


## Merowlin

Oh my, this is brilliant. No more denied PUGs for the lack of Achivements. (well, unless they get smart, hah, as if).

EDIT: This is highly useful on the two realms I've been playing on, I recently lost my account to tbowow (chinese), there are pug raids going on every day on my servers, and they all require you to link them your raid encounter achievement and epic achievement to get into the pug. (note that it's near impossible to get into a guild without the achievements and gear; so this highly help new level 80ies. Servers: Stormreaver, Stormscale - Europe).

EDIT2: does it still work? I see people complaining. The realms are down due to maintenance...

----------


## Eaassas

Merowlin, no it does not work anymore  :Frown: 

I tried to use this with my old fake achievements last night and they all disconnected me when I tried.

----------


## Svempy

It works nice etc to post it ingame, but when I do the date says "0/0/2009"
Anyone else got this  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lackie2k4

thanks man +rep will help me get into naxx without achi on new char

----------


## Jozhua

date 0/0/2009 :/

----------


## Barachiel

Doesn't work anymore. Date is set @ 0/0/2009.

----------


## vlaka

there was a thread which had how to add the date to the line of code generated from the generator...if that made sense.

after the first 1:::9 you add numbers to fill in the blank date

like so: 1:12:2:9 which would show up as: 12/2/09

if this has already been explained I'm sorry =(

----------


## Summerdrake

Links don't work, can anyone make a new one?

----------


## EliteScouter

> Links don't work, can anyone make a new one?


Yeah i'm trying to find the link also

----------

